# Female guide wanted for a family trip



## Dave Frank

Greg your family sounds great, and I hope you find the trip/guide you are looking for. Without any flaming, be advised that what you seek, is not entirely above board. I believe no matter where you'd be going, permit or not, hiring an unlicensed guide is illegal.

If you really need your trip catered to that level, it is probably best to just stick with a real outfitter.

For that time period, the Main Salmon in ID, would be a good choice.

Depending on your comfort level, you could rent gear and find a group to join, or just do it commercially. I don't know about guides up there, but I bet you could find one that would run it with just your family, or maybe have you join a small group. Your kids could also spend time in and out of inflatable kayaks pretty safely.

If you win a permit in the lottery, you could easily find similarly minded others to join you and help outfit it.

Welcome to the Buzz, and good luck finding what you seek.


----------



## Greg Pinch

Hi Dave,

Thanks so much for the reply and the advice, I appreciate it !

Yes, I would like a licensed guide. 

I was thinking there might be a guide that is not guiding full time that might want to take it on.

Perhaps in the end we will end up with a local outfitter.


----------



## chepora

Ditto on it being illegal. But you could find someone to guide your trip without compensation with little trouble. Also lots of raft companies will allow you to request a guide...or the gender of your guide if that option appeals to you.


----------



## chepora

Guides typically don't have their own permits to commercially run rivers...they're pricey...so finding a "licensed" guide really isn't possible in the manner you are speaking of. Call a couple outfitters and get a better idea of what you are dealing with so you don't get yourself in trouble Hope it goes well.


----------



## Greg Pinch

Ahhhh....I understand.

Ok, any suggestions of locally owned small outfitters for Main Salmon in ID?


----------



## chepora

I just know the guys around the Arkansas...WAO, RGR, and AVA are great companies with good safety records, some awesome women guides, and are family oriented. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Greg Pinch

Great, will have a look at those.


----------



## mikepart

For a five day trip, you should add Utah to your area of interest. In August I would reccomend running the Green River through Ladore Canyon, or The Yampa if it is still running. 

Ask your outfitter lots of questions, like how many people go on ther trips and who their guides are. Some outfitters tend to embellish with their marketing. I would recomend Sheri Griffith Expeditions out of Moab or Adventure Bound in Grand Juction. The folks who just bought Dinosaur Expiditons in Vernal are great people too.

Cataract Canyon and Desolaation Canyon would be good trips for your time frame too, but it could be oppressivly hot down there in August.


----------



## BCJ

I would call Blackadar Boating, in Salmon, Idaho, and ask for info about local companies. It is close to the Main Salmon launch. Probably any of the companies licensed to run that section would be willing to do the semi-private trip you're looking for. I would add, though, that I guided commercially for 6 years and would NEVER agree to run a trip like you're asking for, without a license and permit. Check in Riggins, Idaho too, for local companies. There are some good outfitters up there.


----------



## BCJ

PS You'll have to pay a bit of a premium, probably, do get a semi-private trip. You can also rent boats, and maybe combine it, rowing one boat yourself and the guide running the other, etc.


----------



## Greg Pinch

Thanks for all the replies, I appreciate it.
I have looked at all the suggested outfitters so far.

I was never suggesting anything illegal, without permits or unlicensed.
I was just trying to maximize the budget I have. As you know 3 people on a rafting trip is expensive.


----------



## cataraftgirl

I would highly recommend Canyons Incorporated out of McCall Idaho. They do 6 day Main Salmon trips. I have done many trips with them and know most of their guides very well. All of their guides are long time veteran river runners, not just 18-20 year old kids looking for a summer job. These guys are pros, and they have about an equal number female guides as male. If you want a top notch river experience, I'd contact them. As Dave Frank posted.... the Main Salmon is a perfect family trip river. Canyons River Company | Salmon River Rafting | Middle Fork river Rafting

As others have said......licensed guides don't usually have their own commercial permits to do trips separate from the company they work for. Buying out a commercial trip for just your family would be expensive. In my opinion, meeting new folks on a river trip is part of the fun, so just go with the regular group. Your kids will probably like that more.

Your odds of hooking up with a private group during the dates you want would be next to impossible. Plus you have no control over who these folks are, what their river style is (family vs party folks), what their experience & safety level is. Private trips expect all trip members to pitch in and do equal amounts of work (loading & unloading boats & gear, cooking, clean-up, groover duty, etc.). If you pay a private boater money to do these things for you, you've made the private trip illegal, and put the trip leader in jeopardy of big trouble.
KJ


----------



## Greg Pinch

Thanks so much for everyone's replies.
I really do appreciate everyone taking time out to offer suggestions.

I have looked at all the outfitters suggested and written to a bunch.
It's amazing how varied the pricing is from $100 to $300 a day !

Cataraftgirl I will have a look at Canyons as you suggested. Thanks


----------



## nemi west

If i was a busy, divorced ,single guy I would want a female guide on this multi day trip as well.


----------



## Greg Pinch

Ha ha, I was wondering how long it would take for someone to say that. 

Really, it was all about my daughter.


----------



## cataraftgirl

Yes....raft trips aren't cheap. But when I compare to other 6 day adventure trips (6 day sea kayak trip in BC = $1700, 6 day bicycle trip in Utah = $2000) they are reasonable.
Send me a PM if you want more Main Salmon info. The Main is my all-round favorite trip. Great for kids.
KJ


----------



## funrivers

Give Mary Wright at Silver Cloud outfitters a call. She's in the Salmon, ID phone book. Nice gal, good guides (male and female).


----------



## Greg Pinch

Will do, thanks.

Thanks again to everyone that has ben giving me info.
I have learned a lot and am getting closer to choosing who we might go with.


----------



## basil

Considering what you get on a raft trip--food, travel, equipment, gorgeous scenery--it's a bargain. Great experience being out of cell phone range away from the computer/TV. This is so much better than flying to Hawaii and spending $500 a day for hotel/car/meals etc. Besides, sleeping under the stars is better than sleeping in a 20 story hotel. 

You want to go through an outfitter. They are very efficient at organizing all the food, equipment, logistics, and safety. Nearly all the guides at oufitters are first rate. 

It's not that bad going on a larger guided trip with 20 people. Most guests who go on these are pretty cool. There is often a female guide and your daughter will probably find a someone neat to interact with. Sherri Griffin has the largest group of excellent female guides.


----------



## boatdziner

I would have to second the recommendation for going with Canyons. We floated the Middle Fork with them years ago and we had an almost all female guide staff. They run a top notch, very professional operation. 

Dan


----------



## Greg Pinch

Canyons looks nice but their dates don't work for us.

Been doing the math a bit and here is what I am up against so far:
$4000. for the rafting
$2000. flights from Toronto
$900. local flights and hotel

I have just started to talk to outfitters so who knows what I will come up as far as pricing.


----------



## nemi west

Problems solved. Go to west Virginia. No expensive plane tickets. Musts a days drive from Toronto. Contact Class VI down at the New And Gauley River. You can do an overnights trip on the New River and maybe get lucky and the Gauley will have water as well. Hit the Upper Yougheney (sp) with Wilderness Voyagers on The way down or back Just east of Morgantown WV. That river runs most Fridays and Monday's all summer. And some saturdays. Also the Lower Yough has water every day all year. But I believe your kids might not meet the age requirements for the upper yough. Damn lawyers. If your tight on time look at the websites for class VI and wilderness Voyagers. Might be an option.


----------



## Greg Pinch

Will look into that as well.
Thanks.


----------



## Phil U.

Go west. Love those eastern rivers but I would highly recommend doing a multi-day in the wilderness. What you're planning is a great choice for all 3 of you. I commend your parenting. You keep being inspired and inspiring with them and there may not come a time when they think Dad isn't cool. The river community is a great place for kids to meet adults they respect and to get exposed to adults that will treat them with respect. Turned out to be a key to a healthy adolescence for my kids. Good luck. Give us a trip report when you're done.

Phil


----------



## Greg Pinch

Hi Phil,
Thanks for the great words, appreciate it.

Had a look at the Virginia websites and it's not really what I am looking for. Mostly one day rafting. 
My kids and I went rafting for the day on the Madawaska River when the they were really young.

Will continue to find the right trip to be apart of on the Main Salmon....


----------



## ranchman44

Great ideal Greg ! I have been taking my kids since they were toddlers . I am also a single dad and have been both mom and dad to my children . the camping and paddling enviroment has been a great lesson in life for alll of them and has added confidence to there personality. They are all professional people and have great jobs . I still pay for a summer trip on the Ark in Colo and we have a blast . I have 6 rafts and we have a blast . Since I am old, fat and slow rubber has given me an extra 10 years of paddling
good luck and I agree with every thing that has been said on the subject . this summer I hired a private instructor [female for my daughter and sun-in -law ] And the had a blast . I did go thru nanatahla out door center in NC and they had a blast .


----------



## basil

Main Salmon is hard to get to. Is Dinosaur NP easier? 4 hour drive from Salt Lake City, and there must be shuttles? 

Aren't there multiple day trips in Quebec? Don't they have neat rivers up there?


----------



## Greg Pinch

Yes, there are a lot of rivers trips in Canada...not Idaho or Colorado though


----------



## cataraftgirl

basil said:


> Main Salmon is hard to get to. Is Dinosaur NP easier? 4 hour drive from Salt Lake City, and there must be shuttles?
> 
> 
> Not hard at all. Fly from Toronto to Boise, then Boise to Salmon. Outfitter picks you up at the Salmon airport. At the end of the trip the outfitter drops you off at the McCall airport for the flight back to Boise, then fly home. No rental car expense for a week when you only drive it two days, no shuttling of the rental car from put-in to take-out (yikes), and no driving in unfamiliar territory.
> A Main Salmon or Middle Fork trip couldn't be easier for out-of-area folks with an outfitter.
> KJ


----------



## Kendi

We did the main Salmon years ago (like around 10) with an outfitter. Probably the most trouble free trip I've ever been on. They even will set up your tent for you if you want that kind of thing. You show up and they do the rest. We even had 2 female guides on the trip too.


----------



## wildh2onriver

Greats posts on this thread! Another thing to consider about an outfitted trip: you and your daughter will enjoy interacting with the other folks on the trip, especially if there are other kids her age. Cataraftgirl has it right--getting to the rivers in Idaho is just as easy as anywhere else for a commercial trip.


----------



## Greg Pinch

Ok, so I am able to get to Boise with my 2 kids on airline points. 

Next.... flights to Salmon and back to Boise after the trip add up to around $1100.
Add in a few nights of local hotel $375.

Still looking at $4,000. for a 4-5 day rafting trip when you factor in all the expenses.

Working hard.... to make this work.


----------



## Ranco

Try Idaho Afloat (800-700-2414) they run the Main Salmon and Hells Canyon, both of which are great runs during the time frame you are looking for (though the Main is THE best family trip).


----------



## cataraftgirl

I'm assuming your are looking at Salmon Air, with their rafters round trip special (Boise-Salmon-McCall-Boise) $360 per person. I wish I had a cheaper suggestion, but Salmon Air and McCall Air are about the only choices you have. We use Salmon Air every fall to fly us & our gear into Indian Creek for the Middle Fork. They are great people.
Good luck. I sure hope you can swing it. It's a trip you'll never forget.
KJ


----------



## okieboater

*Main Salmon or Middle Fork Salmon are trips of a life time*

and I hope you and your family get to float them.

It appears to me you have put some strong specifications on your trip. Gonna be hard to get the trip done on the cheap, my opinion only.

Having said that, if you are flying and going commercial with three people it is going to be really hard to do it much cheaper than 4 thousand bucks USA.

Only tip I can offer is for you to drive to Boundary Creek, get a shuttle driver to take you car down to Salmon and hitch a ride from the take out to Salmon ID. That means driving all the way which will take probably at least a couple maybe three days. You can run the numbers.

And, my bet is it will not ever get any cheaper the way things are going in the US.

Time to start saving big time and find a way for next season as commercial trips on these rivers often times fill up fast especially during the warmer float times.

I have floated both these rivers commercially and private trips. Both are exceptionally good times. Commercial floats are really deluxe with gear, guides and especially food being outstanding. Private may end up a bit cheaper unless you have to buy a lot of gear. But, you will do a lot more "work" on the trip. Advantages on either method. Commercial might sound like a lot more expense but when you figure in the fact you get to go the time you want to go, all you do is show up at the put in and all the logistics are taken care of including the expertise and gear needed to transport you down the river in style and safety - going commercial has a lot going for it on value for money spent.

I have used Salmon Air several times and they are great. The scenery from the air is outstanding on both Main and Middle Fork flights.

Good Luck and if you do make the trip, please give us Buzzards a trip report.


----------



## Turner

While I agree with all recommendations about Main and Middle Fork of the Salmon; I'll recommend looking into the Lower Salmon as well. Still a great family trip and probably the easiest to fly in and out of. Fly into Lewiston ID and most companies will pick you up there in town and take you to the put in for a 4-5 day trip, then drop you back off in Lewiston when trip is done. Some companies to consider - OARS, Salmon River Experience, ROW, Exodus just to name a few...


----------



## nemi west

Sounds like a nice trip....... my dad used to take us to the bars with him and get us a roll of quarters to play video games. You might be a better man than him. 

Don't forget to take cash to tip your guide staff...... very customary down in these parts. If you enjoyed your ride don't forget to tip your guide! 

You guys got me sold on the salmon for 2013....... 2012 is the Grand for 19 days....april may.


----------



## Greg Pinch

Hello,

I have looked at the TOTAL cost of this trip including challenges to get there from Toronto, local flights, hotel nights, outfitter costs and other activity options in the area once we arrive.

Another person has suggested Gates of Lodore on the Green River.
This trip would allow us to fly direct to SLC and not have to incur additional local flights. I would rent a car in SLC.
My kids are avid fossil hunters so being in the area of Dinosaur Park would be an additional activity that they would love.

Any impute on outfitters and points of interest on the Gates of Lodore would also be greatly appreciated !

Just looking at all the options...


----------



## Greg Pinch

Someone on here suggested Dinosaur Expiditons in Vernal.
I noticed that they offer packages where the kids would go for free.

Obviously that would be a HUGE savings for me.

I understand this company has new owners.
Has anyone have direct experience with this company?


----------



## asleep.at.the.oars

Lodore is my favorite kids trip.
I used to work for Adrift under their prior owners, and still work occasionally for Holiday. Both are family friendly and can ensure you have female guides.

The NPS keeps a list of everyone who is permitted to run the stretch:
Dinosaur National Monument - Commercial Guided River Trips (U.S. National Park Service)
Not too many if you want to do an exhaustive comparison. OARS and Hatch are the same company in Dino, and NOLS & OBW don't really do what youre looking for - that doesn't leave many to call.


----------



## cataraftgirl

Greg Pinch said:


> Someone on here suggested Dinosaur Expiditons in Vernal.
> I noticed that they offer packages where the kids would go for free.
> 
> Obviously that would be a HUGE savings for me.
> 
> I understand this company has new owners.
> Has anyone have direct experience with this company?


Another thumbs up for Lodore Canyon. The scenery is outstanding, and definitely a big change from Canada. Your kids will love Butt Plug Falls if you camp at Jones Hole.
I'll check with my "Home Girl" in Vernal and see what I can find out about Dinosaur Expeditions.
KJ


----------



## Greg Pinch

Hi again cataraftgirl !

Thanks for the reply.

It's looking really good about going to Lodore Canyon.
I can get direct flights into SLC, and Dinosaur Expeditions offers great deals for kids.
We have to supply our own tent and sleeping bag etc, which of course is no problem.

Dinosaur Expeditions is on the NPS list of approved outfitters.

Looking forward to hear what your "Home Girl" has to say.


----------



## gbmaz

Greg Pinch said:


> The window for when we can do this is Aug 22- 30th.


Of all your requirements this is the one that most narrows down your choice of trips. Many of the multi-day trips in the Rockies and Utah desert would be great for you and your kids, but they are dependent on snow melt and trips that late in the summer can be a challenge.

If it is possible to do something earlier in the season it would open up a bunch more rivers. At the very least keep that in mind for the trip(s) that follow this one. 

In particular the lower section of the San Juan (below Mexican Hat) in Utah would be great. The rapids are all easy except for one so you might be able to paddle inflatable kayaks with the guide carrying the gear in a raft (carry the IKs around the one real rapid if needed). You can run it at the end of August (I just did this summer) but it is boney and kinda hot. Lots of fossils and cool geology.

It is a bit of a drive to get there from any major airport, but you might be able to fly in closer (Farmington or Durango).

This would also be a good river to tackle with another family someday. The scenery will blow your mind (spoken as a transplanted easterner).

I wish you the best and good on you to be getting out with your kids on wilderness trips. All of the coolest, most grounded adults I know did a bunch of wilderness camping with their family growing up. It is truly a priceless gift to your children to spend that time together.

George Marsden
Los Alamos, NM


----------



## Greg Pinch

Thanks George,

I appreciate the kind words and wisdom!


----------



## reinharden

So, your major constraints are:
Dad, 9.5 year old daughter, and 7.5 year old son
Aug 22 - 30th
Flying out of Toronto
Prefers at least one female guide

If you're looking to minimize the cost, I'd suggest you consider <http://ARTA.org>. They are a non-profit, so their prices are a bit less than some of their competitors while, so far as I can tell (I've run two trips with them), their services are quite similar. ARTA runs trips on a few rivers in California, Colorado/Utah, Idaho, and Oregon.

My personal favorite river is the Middle Fork of the Salmon (MFS). It's truly one of the best multi-day wilderness river experiences to easily be had. The Main Salmon is also fine; however, there's a reason I've boated the MFS on the order of 30 times and the Main only 2 or 3. By late August, flows on the Middle Fork are increasingly problematic; most outfitters plan to start flying into a wilderness airstrip 25 miles downstream from the upper put-in for their August launches (although in exceptionally good years, they can "go from the top" well into August. The Middle Fork is spectacular (dropping some 3000 feet from high alpine forest into high desert). The Main Salmon is more subdued, but arguably more kid friendly -- by August it'll offer large sandy beaches perfect for playing on and water well-suited for swimming (in truth, staying cool may be a problem).

ARTA's Main Salmon Newcomer trip launches August 25 and runs $1059/adult (their children's price is typically $999 on the Main); it'd be better if your dates corresponded to their Family trip, but dates are dates. The Middle Fork is more expensive. ARTA has some wonderful female guides and, of late, their regular Main Salmon lead guide has been a woman (but you should confirm that she'll be working your trip). In fact, I just noticed that they've got her picture and bio up at <http://www.arta.org/main-salmon/index.htm>.

Another excellent family-owned outfitter on the Main Salmon is <http://riverguide.com/>. If you talk to the owner ahead of time, he'll often bring one of his daughters (or nowadays his grandchildren) specifically to help with little ones of the trip.


As for the Colorado/Utah options: Gates of Lodore run on the Green and the Yampa River. 

The Yampa is mostly free-flowing and the commercials usually stop running it by July 1. It's highly unlikely you'll find a commercial trip there in August.

The Green is dam controlled and will almost certainly be running. At normal flows both this section of the Green and the Yampa are mostly float trips punctuated by very few rapids. The terrain is interesting. But I'd personally try really hard to go to the extra effort to make the Idaho trips (and I say that having boated all 4 runs within the last 2 years (all but Lodore this year)).

I'm not overly familiar with the commercial outfitters in Colorado/Utah; however, I do know that ARTA runs trips there and the same female guide who has been the lead guide for them on the Main for a couple of years was working down there in June. But I don't see any August trips on their calendar.

Blah, blah, blah.

If you're running the Main Salmon, you're probably going to have to pay for the puddle jumper flights. But you might save money by renting a car in Boise, driving it to the "takeout" (McCall for most outfitters), and taking the shuttle flights from there to Salmon.

If you're running the Middle Fork Salmon (in late August), most outfitters will arrange to fly you from Boise to the backcountry strip, and will drop you off at the Salmon airport for the puddle jumper flight back to Boise.

But in both cases above, you can probably get out of paying for 3 people flying 2 relatively expensive puddle jumper trips...

Good luck and have fun,

reinharden


----------



## Ladderboy

Look into the lower rogue out Merlin Oregon. You can do camping trips or lodge trips. It's a wild and scenic river. Most company's offer kids trips. A good company to go with would be rogue wilderness adventures or northwest rafting company. PM me if you would like more information.


----------



## Greg Pinch

Just thought I would follow-up to let everyone know where we ended up booking.

As you all know I am a single dad so I am at the mercy of my x-wife's schedule a bit.
She ended up changing the summer plans so I now have my kids for the last 2 weeks of June into July.
This actually worked out for the best.

So, from Toronto we are flying into Denver and spending a bunch of days in Colorado and the Moab area before ending up at Vernal Utah.

We have booked a trip through Dinosaur Expeditions (under new ownership). 
We are doing the Green River to Gates of Lodore.
DE ended up really working for us as one of my kids goes for free, the second kid is at a greatly reduced rate and there are no additional flights required.

After the trip we are stopping in at Dinosaur Nation Monument and heading over to the Bonniville Salt Flats and flying home from Salt Lake City.

Thanks to all that helped me make this trip happen.
Should be a great trip !


----------



## cataraftgirl

Thanks for the update. Nothing better for kids these days than a wilderness river trip. Drag them away from computers & video games and let them have some fun in the great outdoors. Have a great trip. Lodore is beautiful.
KJ


----------



## Greg Pinch

Thanks so much.

My kids spend a whole month at an incredible summer camp in Northern Ontario. 
They both have taken a strong interest in canoe tripping so the rafting trip will strengthen their love of water and paddling.


----------



## gbmaz

Great to see the update. This has the potential of becoming an annual event for you and your kids. Lots of great rivers across the country. From my experience nothing builds a stronger connection with your kids than quality time spent in the outdoors. 

Perhaps if more parents took their kids camping and boating instead to Disney and the mall we would have a better society. 

Take lots of pictures and if so inclined post up the one with the biggest smiles. The only thing I enjoy more than a good day on the river is seeing that "aha" moment on the face of someone on the river for the first time. That is magic pure and simple.


----------



## Pizzle

Beware of the canoe tripping. Your children might grow up to be kayakers or worse raft guides! 

Lookout for Hawaiian shirts, Chaco sandals and large bar tabs.


----------



## Greg Pinch

ha ha ha, right, for sure !


----------



## Ladderboy

I am so glad that you chose to go rafting. As a guy that has grown up on the river. It has given me some of the best moments of my life with family and friends. I am now a guide on the river I grew up on. It is so cool to see family's actually spend time with each other with no video games or cell phones. It's the way family time should be. I hope that this becomes a yearly thing for you and your kids. Hope to see you on the rogue river someday.


----------



## Greg Pinch

Thanks.

I would love to raft in Oregon sometime. 
Oregon is my favourite state and I have vacationed there a number of times.


----------



## Greg Pinch

Anyone need a vehicle driven from Denver to Vernal, Utah around Jun 28th.

I checked car rentals from Denver to Salt Lake City and it's crazy what they want with drop off fees !


----------



## lhowemt

YOu should probably start a new thread with that as the title, to draw more attention to it vs the original discussion of this thread.


----------



## jennifer

Hey Greg, if you are looking for some more rafting adventures on your way from Denver to Vernal, they do day-trips down clear creek (basically right beside I-70 as you are driving West - 1 hr from the DEN airport). Also you can head towards Buena Vista for a day or two of rafting Browns canyon. It will be 1.5 hours out of your way from I-70, but well worth it!!! There is also good camping and hiking in the Buena Vista area, so worth staying a few days if you have the time. As you continue West, I believe there is also rafting opportunities in the Vail area that may be worth checking out. If your son is too young for the clear creek/Brown's/Vail area, then head over to the upper Colorado (Pumphouse) - it is pretty mellow in comparison but still fun and scenic. It is about 1 hour out of your way driving North from Silverthorn and there is cheap camping at the put-in. If you continue driving to hwy 40 then it is right on your way to Vernal! Look for rafting companies in Kremmling, Co. You will have to do a little internet research as far as the map and rafting companies. 

And I think you've made a good decision on Lodore. It is one of my favorite river trips.


----------



## Greg Pinch

Hey, thanks for all the info on other rafting along the way Jennifer.
Rafting is going to be one of the main activities on our trip but we are doing others.

We are driving from Denver to Moab with an overnight in Grand Junction.
Then hiking around the Moab area. Up to Vernal for our rafting and visiting Dinosaur National Monument (my son loves dinosaur fossils).
Then over to Salt Lake City and the Salt Flats.


----------



## lchastai

Hi Greg, I have paddled quite a bit around CO and UT. I think a good place to look for like-minded individuals (with whom you could participate on a private trip) is meetup.com. I am *not* suggesting you hire one of these people - that is illegal (as stated above). But there are groups out there who are excited about sharing their love of river running with new people and would enjoy having "newbies" on a trip. Every trip I have been on through these groups is cost- and work-sharing, just so you know. For example, the Western Slope Adventures Group (on Meetup) is a *very* active group, and you might be able to go with them. Actually, they are planning a Labyrinth Canyon trip on April 6, 2012. You could post your own trip through them, and see if anyone would be able to join you.


----------



## Greg Pinch

Ichastai,

Thanks so much for the great suggestions. I appreciate it.

We are all booked for our upcoming June trip but will consider "meetup.com" in the future.


----------



## Greg Pinch

Well, my 2 kids and I returned to Canada from an 8 day trip to Utah and Colorado.

Flew into Denver and drove to Moab, spent some days there and then up to Vernal.

We booked our river trip with Dinosaur River Expeditions. 
It's under new ownership by a well know guides named Tyler and Jennifer Callentine.

To be honest I booked with Dinosaur because of their pricing. They have a special where children get dramatically discounted rates with parents (check Dinosaur's website). As a single dad on a tight budget I have to consider these things. Their trip also did not require any addition flights.

We went to the Gates of Lodore on the Green River for a 3 day trip. The Gates are much more impressive then the photos or videos lead you to beleive.

The trip was perfect with fantastic guides. I think there were 19 of us on our trip with 7 of them kids (7-14 yrs). I was pleasantly surprised to see our 4 guides spend so much time with the kids. The guides loved the kids and lead so many fun and entertaining games with them. The parents had lots of time to chill, although the type of parents that go on these trips tend to want to have fun too.

Meals were simple and great , with lots of options for the kids.

The rafting and all the gear was top rate.

We did some hikes to indian drawings, caves and waterfalls.

Sure there are a number of "higher-end" guiding companies but you pay for their marketing and "maybe" fancier food.

For the best bang for your buck and a great trip experience I whole-heartily recommend Dinosaur River Expeditions.


----------



## kazak4x4

I can't believe I missed this thread originally. It was a great read (all 7 pages) glad to see the TR. Greg.... pics or it didn't happen 

Glad you enjoyed the Gates. It's truly an eye opening experience especially to spend it with your kids. Are your kids hooked on rafting yet? My boating partner is a single dad with 4 kids, they became our river family now. 

In the future, check out the other rivers listed in this thread, they are ALL worth visiting.

Alex


----------



## Greg Pinch

*Photos !!!*

My kids loved it.
My 7 year old son in particular became inseparable from another boy on the trip.

Kids really loved going solo in the Duckies. It really boosted their confidence and fun.


----------



## Phil U.

Congrats on putting that together. Nice job.


----------



## kazak4x4

Good looking trip! Cool pic at the confluence.

The trip took a lot of planning and phone calls, good job on seeing it through Greg. The kids will remember that trip forever.

Alex


----------



## Greg Pinch

Oh ya, forgot to mention....
One of the guides was a female (I was originally looking for that) and it was really great for my daughter to learn from her.


----------



## Greg Pinch

Ya, crazy amount of planning.... in addition to the rafting trip we went to Moab (Arches) and Salt Lake City (galleries and museums), Vernal (Dinosaurs fossils) and Grand Junction (chill).
Flew into Denver and flew home from Salt Lake City.
Planes, trains and automobiles (lot's of miles) !!!!

8 days !
:shock:


----------



## mtnshine

Greg, like some others on here I just read through all 7 pages of this thread. I am so excited for you and your kids for having done this trip. Sounds like it was a pain in the ass, but you did the "good dad" thing and stuck with it for their sake. My first raft trip was with my dad when I was 15. Obviously, a little older than your kids, but 17 years later (gasp!) I'm still rafting, living in Colorado and enjoying the wilderness. All thanks to a Great Dad! For your own piece of mind...I'm about to become a nurse, which shows that I'm not just a dirty raft guide anymore. 

Kudos to you! Your kids won't forget the trip!!


----------



## nicho

Nice photo at Rippling Brook that is post card quality. I still remember my first trip through as kid and remember it every time I go back.


----------



## ranchman44

I really like this thread . I don't give Xmas presents instead I give summer raft trips for my grand kids . They have been on Browns canyon and eastern rivers for the last 4 years . I also give paddling gear such as canoes , helmets . life jackets paddles and all kinds of river gear .My 11 year old grand son has become a great paddler . His confidence is growing as fast as his size. We just got back from a week in Colo . great time


----------

